# 2005-06-19 - Honda s2000 photoshoot



## mox (Jun 25, 2005)

Let me know what you guys think


----------



## Xmetal (Jun 25, 2005)

This'll be moved to the Gallery section soonish...

Smooth shots mate, although i'm a firm believer that black cars don't 'work' in direct sunlight. Only problems I can see...

Image 1 - You've got shadows falling on the bodywork, bad move

Image 3 might've worked with the background in focus but that's just me.

Other than that you've covered the car really well.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 25, 2005)

1. I don't like the shadows on the front of the car. Maybe try shooting in the evening or placing the car somewhere else?

2. I don't like this photo, because I don't know where to concentrate: on the door which "grow out" of the car (the white ones behind it) or to the opened mask. But then I can't see the details of the inside part.

3. Very nice picture. One of my favs here. But remember to take care about the lines. The very top of the car "touches" the line of the horizon and the photog should remember about this. Just lower the angle of about 10 cm and it won't be so visible. Or just move a car a bit.

4. This one is my fav actually. Very nice DOF and object nicely composed: good job on this one.

5. 6. The same as above, but here the background is too distractive. btw. I love the violet dots of "light" on the car... that looks really neat.

7. Very good job on this! you traced (dunno how to say it but I hope you understand my minds ) the car really well!!

8. I'd like tos ee a bit more of the guy's face there... maybe different angle? Coz he is really interesting but his face is partly hidden. But I see you were moving with a car so it was pretty difficult. 

9. Neat! 

10. Even better! The angle works perfectly here! 

To sum up, I think you did a great job. Although when I type this it is still in critique section were you are supposed to post only one up to ywo pictures to compare. I am full of appreciation to you. Very nice pictures! And... a lovely car... mrrrr.....


----------



## Rob (Jun 25, 2005)

Great shots Ben, but as Mentos mentioned it's tricky to comment on so many (my brain doesn't hold that much information!). Anyway, here's my offerings:

1) Subject's a bit lost with such an interesting background and the shadows as mentioned.

2) Again, the background is a bit too dominant. Lost the blue sign and crop lower perhaps?

3) What Mentos said.

4) A great shot - looks really pro, easily good enough for a car magazine. To be finicky, I'd look at what it's like with the tarmac/water line horizontal, rather than the car as it's so close to horiz that it makes me *want* it to be either straight or more diagonal.

5) Not such a good backdrop, what's that white pole thing? Is the lighting quite right on the LHS of the car? Easily rescued by a selective desat of the backg and maybe a little defocus on the backg as well.

6) Roofline of the car is spoilt by the banner and the sky has a strange green tint in places.

7) Good stuff, but... I reckon to make the car look like it's moving forward, you should crop to the front bumper and leave trailing space. Having more space before the direction of motion makes me wonder. I'd possibly think about losing a touch from the top and bottom to get more attention.

8 ) Great shot, perhaps less dof to make the background go away a little?

9) Excellent, but... Roof line of the car again.

10) Roof line of the car again.

All in all, great shots. I think by including many that you've illustrated your grasp of taking cars - you're not afraid to get down low which is an area most people forget about. However, I'd say your biggest weakness in the shot is where something in the BG has upset the form of the car, particularly on the roof-line. I can see it was a very bright day, but a smaller depth of field would help blur the BG, and a little more care would make them even better.

Rob
p.s. Try a silver metallic car next time and you'll find it much easier


----------



## skiboarder72 (Jun 26, 2005)

That car is amazing, whoever did the work for it did a really good job!

Anyways, like others have said i would get ride of some of the distracting backrounds, the car has enough pizaz to give a good picture :mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 26, 2005)

hello Mox. as per the guidelines, you've placed way too many images in the critique gallery. generally we like to see one, no more than two if for comparision. please remove all but one and lets see how it goes from there or we can move this to the photo gallery for comments.


----------



## Djurchicprelude (Aug 17, 2005)

yo is that ur s2k or u just took pics oof it?


----------



## HoboSyke (Aug 17, 2005)

Couple of nice shots there.
That car has a massive turbo on it. What are the cars mechanical specs?
Fugly rims on it IMO. Could do with some nice Volk racing rims.


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Aug 17, 2005)

wish i could afford an s2000

my boss has one...its not pimped out like that though...


----------



## Putney (Aug 18, 2005)

great pictures. i had an S2000 a couple of years ago. wished i had taken so more pictures of it!

well done.


----------



## spike5003 (Aug 18, 2005)

There was photography in there? I'm sorry I didnt notice i was too busy staring at THE INCREDIBLY SEXY CAR!


----------

